# The 2 men in my life



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry that he is leaving, I'm sure you are going to miss him terribly. My husband works out of town and sometimes I don't see him for 3 months, that seems like a life time. 

BTW-you boyfriend has very blue eyes! And you pony is very cute!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

He does have VERY blue eyes, and thank you. Im already missing him like crazy! It wouldnt be so bad if i could talk to him but hes only allowed to write letters and thats only once a week if they give him time to. It sucks.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh no. You have all my sympathies!  You'll get thru it though, I'm sure you are though. Remeber that he is gone for a darn good reason!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

yea, thats what i keep telling myself. he is doing something great and he needs my support. I thinkits just hardright now becuase he hasnt gotten a chance to write so i dont have his address to write him. at least then it would feel like i was talking to him. ya know? i dont know. None ofmy friends get it either or why im sticking with him through this. oh well i will make it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is terrible that your friends are supportive. That makes it really hard! 

Hopefully he is able to write to you soon so that you can write back to him! Where is he located? Is he still in the states?


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Right now he is in Illinois and he is there until May 9th and then he goes to South Carolina for 2 years.....
Suck  but there he will have computer access and his cell so that wont be all that bad.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah for sure! So does he have his cell now? Even if he does he must be hard to get ahold of. He probably works his butt of all day and then is exausted at night!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

aww cute pony, yeh i agree he has gorgoues blue eyes!
He is doing it for a good cause though...aww dont worry (HUGS)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are cute pics! 
Don't worry, the time will fly by, and you'll have both your boys at home in no time! 


... in the mean time, you have your HF friends!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank You guys SO much! 
No he doesnt have any phone or computer access at all until May 9th or so, so right now im just waiting for letters but good news! The Navy sent me a card with his address!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: So now i can write him!!!!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's exciting!!!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

it makes me feel better at least i know i can tell him whats going on at home instead of him just being out of the loop about it all, even if im not actually talking to him it makes me feel better


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's right! 

I love letters, it seems like you are able to say what you can't really say when you use pen and paper! At least for me anyways! I'm a very romantic writer but to talk it's like BLAH!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

i totally know what you mean! a wife that had been through this told me not to get my hopes up alot about the letters he sends me, not that he doesnt love me or anything but just that the guys there dont really have anything going on besides work and she would get like a 1 page letter just about how bad or great dinner was that day, kinda thing. I cant wait to get my first one from him though! Im missing him like crazy and it will be great to hear how hes doing and what hes doing (well as much as he can actually tell me) 
But with every letter i send him im sending a picture of something fun i did or something like that, they say it helps keep the guys feeling informed, like where he is theres nothing really going on so when they think about all the things going on in everyday life they really miss just little things
Its hard for me right now but its got to be harder for him, so i just try to think about that


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhh...you sound like such a sweet girlfriend! Pictures is a great idea!

When my husband works away we send each other letters and at first his letters were really sweet and romantic and then they got really bland, He started talking about just work! LOL

That's great that you realize that it's hard for him as well.


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Aw! thanks! im trying lol


----------

